# Coconut Crabs



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, OMG my husband just sent me an email showing me a pic of a coconut crab!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, are you serious! Ok, all of you in OZ, tell me is it the photo that makes it look so big like the camel spiders of the desert or are they really that huge????

http://blog.lokonopa.com/tag/coconut-crab/

Here is a link.....I think I am gonna have nightmares LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW - I'm off to google that some more! I would freak out if I saw that on my garbage can.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> WOW - I'm off to google that some more! I would freak out if I saw that on my garbage can.


I'm with you, I don't think I would like walking outsind in the morning to that LoL. Haha, on the other hand it might be a funny joke on the hubby. "Hey Look at that!! Awwww Honey can we keep it??" ROFL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I'm with you, I don't think I would like walking outsind in the morning to that LoL. Haha, on the other hand it might be a funny joke on the hubby. "Hey Look at that!! Awwww Honey can we keep it??" ROFL


LMAO!!! WP I think he would take you seriously! I think my husband would try to pick it up LOL!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Very interesting! I don't think I would mess w/ it either. When I was a kid we had a large (slightly smaller than a tennis ball) hermit crab that could snap a pencil in two. I'd hate to think what that monster could do. Another animal I enjoy seeing pics of, but would rather not meet in person.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Very interesting! I don't think I would mess w/ it either. When I was a kid we had a large (slightly smaller than a tennis ball) hermit crab that could snap a pencil in two. I'd hate to think what that monster could do. Another animal I enjoy seeing pics of, but would rather not meet in person.


It says they are called that because they can open a coconut with those pinchers! I could see it being a threat to a cat, small dog or even a child if it felt threatened, but I don't think they are aggressive thank goodness.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Aughhh!!! what the heck!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I have never actually seen one in real life, they are more in the tropics up north, too cold down here for them, but apparently they really are huge and will easily take of a finger with those claws so not to be trifled with :smile:, not agressive as such but if you go picking them up and generally upsetting them then I suppose you could loose a finger or two!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Blue Fox said:


> I have never actually seen one in real life, they are more in the tropics up north, too cold down here for them, but apparently they really are huge and will easily take of a finger with those claws so not to be trifled with :smile:, not agressive as such but if you go picking them up and generally upsetting them then I suppose you could loose a finger or two!


It gets cold down under??????? lol I always thought it was really warm there all over all the time. Huh...ya learn something new everyday. Someday I will make it there to find out for myself (sigh).


----------

